# Got my BA....W/ PICS!



## Jordan0326 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys.... Well I got my Breast Augmentation and after 3 months now they are fully dropped and healed .... I ended up going from a 32A to a 34D!!!!!!!!!! how insane is that??? I am soooooo happy with them! its amazing how much it has built my confidence. I feel like i have the body of a perfect 10..... I would like to thank you guys for all the support and positive replys I recieved. It really meant a lot to me and helped me make a great decision.

Heres an after pic

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n.../boobs3001.jpg


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice look good


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Congrats! Take care of those puppies!


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jordan0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Hey guys.... Well I got my Breast Augmentation and after 3 months now they are fully dropped and healed .... I ended up going from a 32A to a 34D!!!!!!!!!! how insane is that??? I am soooooo happy with them! its amazing how much it has built my confidence. I feel like i have the body of a perfect 10..... I would like to thank you guys for all the support and positive replys I recieved. It really meant a lot to me and helped me make a great decision. 

Heres an after pic

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n.../boobs3001.jpg




Looking great! Reija has been interested in these before. How much did they cost? Do you have before and after pics? You may wanna post them in the sex forum tho if you do


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 8, 2006)

they look pretty nice to me...........how much did it hurt?


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 8, 2006)

really good!!! I wanna get a pair when I have the money!! LOL


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 8, 2006)

Giiirl you are braaave haha!! I like the fact I have natural big cha-chas!

But they are healing up nicely it seems


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 8, 2006)

Very nice!! They look great!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am soooo happy with them.... Guys it did not hurt at all. the 1st day the day of my surgery it felt like pressure on my chest that was all I just slept most of that day the next day i was up doing normal stuff! it was not a big deal at all. I was soooo nervous the morning of surgery that I woke up at 4am cried for a little while took my bath and almost threw up a few times but when i woke up after surgery i was like geez that was NOTHING!!!!!

I don't have a nude Before pic however i have a pic of me in clothing that will give u an idea of how small chested i was i will attatch it.... but i can take after pics anytime cause i jsut got a digital camera.... I don't want to post my naked boobs up on a forum though LOL! but if anyone is interested or considering this procedure i'll be happy to send u some pics and answer any questions .... my email is [email protected]

It was a little expensive thank god my mom took care of it for me LOL! They costed 5,670 plus $100 for the warranty I've heard of people having it done and only paying 2 or 3 thousand but I'm really glad i paid what i did becuase i went to a great doctor..... if you are paying less than 5,000 i wouldn't go through w/ it

www.lookingnatural.com Dr. Ted Eisenberg (philadelphia)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 8, 2006)

I am glad you like it. Looks good and most importantly, It looks real.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 8, 2006)

i'm glad they make u feel good... that's the most important.


----------



## monniej (Sep 8, 2006)

work it baby girl! so glad you're happy!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 8, 2006)

Prices vary by location. In Chicago, a "good" doc runs between $7,000-$10,00. I am thinking it is the same for CA. The best thing for Reija to do, Tony, is go on some consults.


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 8, 2006)

They look sooooo good! I'm so jealous. If only I had that kind of money right now. Someday maybe.


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 8, 2006)

They look great!! I have been wanting to have this done for a couple of years now, but I'm too scared. I don't know what exactly I'm scared of, though. I guess it's just the fear of something going wrong. Maybe one day I will get the courage to go through with it! You look great, and congrats on the new boobs!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 8, 2006)

they look good... and it's awesome u feel so much better about urself thats always a good thing


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## mintesa (Sep 8, 2006)

beautifull


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks awesome!

Originally Posted by *Jordan* They costed 5,670 plus $100 for the* warranty* Does that come with a free rotation and balance?


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 9, 2006)

Very nice!! Glad they are healing


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow congrats.


----------



## Mina (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrates! Also glad to know it's healing soon...How do u feel so far? i can say u are bravo...i don't have the gutt...


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new boobies...they look great! So, do you feel the pressure of weight from them as you've jumped from A to D?


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats..


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 9, 2006)

so glad to hear all went well!

I am a naturally size 10 or so waist and 36c. sometimes i still wonder if i need to get a B.A...it would make me look like I had more ofan hourglass figure. LUCKY! (razzes)

but I think even if I had the $$ i might be afraid to because I am sosmall in stature. I picture myself getting blown over by a strong wind to my back if my chest was too big..but I still struggle with wishing I had some massive mammaries. agh!

I think I called a lot of places down here about a B.A back in the day and it is cheaper than what people are saying in this thread...about 3,500 or 4,000. I think I would opt to have them put underneath the muscle tissue..it costs more and the docto5rs have to keep you asleep/under longer but I hear they are..um...more durable? easier to take care of? more realistic? I dunno. At any rate I am glad you are feeling fine and that everyuthing went great...and that you are very happy with your new bod. LOL so have you went crazy at Victoria's secret or Fredrick's yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks awesome! 

Does that come with a free rotation and balance?

LMAO! Yes they look great. I have to say I was hesitant to open the link...I was nervous it was a nudey...after reading further, glad it was clothed, so I didn't have a nude pulled up on my computer.
Brave girl you are. And hey....Heather...doesn't look to me like you need any assistance in that area...but just my opinion.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm glad u r feeling good


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 9, 2006)

good for you! if it makes you feel better and more confident, then more power to you


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 9, 2006)

they look great, and more importantly is how you feel about yourself.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats! They look really good and natural.


----------



## yesterday_x3 (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't see any pictures due to my lack of post.

But I just wanted to congratulate you.

Thats a pretty big change to go through, and Im glad they make you feel better.


----------

